# Sotonia CC cyclocross yesterday



## Dave Davenport (8 Oct 2012)

We ran our first cyclocross for many a year yesterday at a new venue, the old muni golf course at Eastleigh. It was run as a Wessex league event and went really well with 163 riders taking part in all. The under 12's race was great with some tiny kids having fun and a couple of the older ones looking like they could be riding for team GB in a few years!


----------

